

Visualizing Startups & the Space Program:  What's your DOD? - rwitoff
http://proggers.posterous.com/visualizing-startups-the-space-program-whats-24485

======
paulsutter
Wow, I wonder how the graph looks for SpaceX employees? Somewhere in between
I'm sure. It could give interesting insight into productivity and costs.

This is a really superb insight on measurable data we all have.

~~~
rwitoff
Hey Paul, though I'm not drawing from the largest sample size I've computed my
DOD with SpaceX to be 2.00, which is telling compared to my 178 average.

------
ChuckMcM
This is a great insight. I recognized early on in my career that I could
realistically only hold 6 or 7 crisis' in my head at one time. It is why I
shied away from management.

~~~
001sky
Used to work with someone who was a big proponent of 5-7 max layers of
abstraction as a design principle. I never researched it, but it seemed to
make a lot of sense (he claimed it was documented). So you many not be at all
atypical =D.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I don't know, I've worked with folks who thrive on keeping what seems like
dozens of threads active at once. Got to work with some at Google and NetApp
who were really excellent project managers. It is definitely a talent. I try
to get better at it but rely on crutches like my notebooks for swapping out
brain state.

------
michelleclsun
This is great work, thanks for sharing the code!

"Having a low DOD translates to less on your mind and less mental overhead.
Less overhead gives a greater ability to focus and less time spent keeping
tabs on and switching among happenings throughout your organization."

I wonder if that applies to the number of opened tabs in browsers. Just
thinking of my bad habit of leaving many tabs open :)

------
001sky
_Though hundreds of thousands of engineers and 16 countries have participated
in the construction of the ISS, only 167 people have ever seen it in person._

\-- Sobering thought. Interesting work.

